

The Avengers Movie Infringes Wikipedia's Copyright - daegloe
http://slashdot.org/submission/2237639/the-avengers-movie-infringes-wikipedias-copyright

======
officemonkey
...and not a single fuck was given.

Because this meets three of the four areas of fair use.

~~~
sontek
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use>

------
batista
> _The bottom of the screen contains a small window clearly displaying the
> text "image compression works in part by "rounding off" less-important
> visual information. There is corresponding". That text is copied verbatim
> from the Wikipedia page on data compression. The movie's credits make no
> mention of Wikipedia, the Wikimedia Foundation, or the Creative Commons
> license. As a result, the movie is in violation of Federal copyright law."_

Because, as we all know, because Wikipedia articles never copy other sources
verbatim and often illegally without giving credit..

